# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  أعرف شخصيتك من عمرك ...

## مها 2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






وضع علماء النفس تطورات الشخصية مع ازدياد عمر الانسان.. 




هنا الجدول: 

تطور المرأة والرجل في مراحل العمر : 


***************************************

السن 00000000000المراة000000000.الرجل 


0000000000015فضولية00000000000طفــل 

0000000000016.حالمـة00000000000فضولي 

00000000017.متفتحة00000000000سـاذج 

18.................متحمسة00000000000طـاهر 

19.................مضطربة00000000000مستبد 

20.................جذابـة00000000000صريـح 

21.................صريحـة00000000000مــرح 

22.................مقنعـة00000000000مقنـع 

23..........قليلة الاكتراث00000000000كريـم 

24..................لطيفه00000000000عاشـق 

25.........واثقة من نفسها00000000000واثـق من نفسه 

26.................شيطانة00000000000رشيـد 

27................إيجابية00000000000خـدوم 

28................ عاشقـة00000000000نشيط في العمل 

29..................مزعجة00000000000طيــب 

30..................متزنة00000000000أنيـس 

31..................قنوعة00000000000_محترس 

32.................محترسة00000000000متقلب 

33..................ذكية00000000000طمـوح 

34...................زوجة00000000000ساحر!! 

35.....................أم00000000000روحاني 

36...................قلقة00000000000متـزن 

37...................غيري00000000000لايقاوم 

38..................مقلقة00000000000زوج 

39............سريعة الغضب00000000000غيـور 

40..............غير راضية____________ذكــي 

41..................خائبة____________ماكـر 

42..................ساخطة____________عادم الثقة 

43...................تعبة____________شديد الجـد 

44.................أنانية____________ثائـر 

45...................جشعة____________شديدالثوران 

46..............غير متزنة____________جشـع 

47...................تعبة____________رمخدوع 

48..................ناضجة___________مشمئز 

49.................منقادة____________تعــب 

50................فيلسوفة00000000000فيلسوف 

51..................خامدة00000000000ساخـر 

52..................سلبية00000000000ناضـج 

53..................غائبة00000000000ساخـط 

54...................أنيسة00000000000غيـر متزن 

55..................منهكة00000000000هاديء 


من كتاب سبيلك الى السعادة والنجاح

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة
أختي على الموضوع

----------


## مها 2008

مشكور علي مرووورك الرائع 
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## بحر الشوق

سلمت اناملك اخيه ..

على النقل الرائع ..

بانتظار المزيد ..



بحر

----------


## khozam

_يسلمووووووو خيوة_

_على الموضوع الحلووووووو_

_تحياتي_

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووو
خيتووو
على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك العافية

تحيااااااتي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة
أختي على الموضوع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*مشكووووووووووووووووورة
أختي على الموضوع*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي مروورك وزيارتكم الحلوه 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلموو علموضوع الحلوو*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

30..................متزنة00000000000أنيـس 
*مشكووووووووووووووووورة
أختي على الموضوع*

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

مرحبا ...
سلمت يداك ,وتحقق مبتغاك..
يعطيك العافيه..
تحياتي..

----------


## همسة دفاا

موضوع جميل 
تسلم ايدينك اختي خولة 
ولاعدمناك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

..................لطيفه0000000000

يسلموا

----------


## الرعب الصامت

يزاج لله ألف خير أختي

----------


## حكاية حب

حركاات طلعت إني
17 ....... < متفتحة ....... < سـاذج 
مشكوره مشكوره

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي مروورك وزيارتكم الحلوه 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## العالم الآخر

مشكورة  اختي على هل الموضوع الحلو

----------


## مها 2008

يسلموووو علي مروووورك الرائع  
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## مها 2008

يسلموووو علي مروووورك الرائع 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المووضوع ..

يعطييك الف عافيه ..


تحياتي

----------


## Princess

:wink:  ياعيني عالصراحه

يسلمو خيه ويعطيش العافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي مروورك وزيارتكم الحلوه 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

.................مقنعـة0000000000

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوره علي مرووورك ياغلا

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## روائع القصص

0000000000015فضولية00000000000طفــل 


صحيح اني فيني شوية فضول

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي مروورك وزيارتكم الحلوه 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

واثقة بنفسها ..

يسلمو ع الموضوع مها ..

----------


## مها 2008

شكرا علي تواجدكم العطر 

نورتونا بزيارتكم الحلوه 

دمتم في حفظ الرحمان

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمين خيووو
تحياااتي لكي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## مها 2008

يسلمووو علي مرووورك الجميل يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*أحم أحم << جذابهـ طلعت ههه*

*يســـــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الروووعـهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..*

*تح ــــــــــــــــيآآآـآآآآتووو ..*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآآء*

----------


## مها 2008

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة على الموضوع الرائع 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## مها 2008

يسلمووووووووو علي مرووووورك الرائع 
سلمت يمناك

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مها* 


*تسلمي على الموضوع* 

*تحياتي وسلامي*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوره اختي الغاليه عاي مروووورك الجميل 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## احلى غرام

وضع علماء النفس تطورات الشخصية مع ازدياد عمر الانسان.. 




هنا الجدول: 

تطور المرأة والرجل في مراحل العمر : 


***************************************

السن 00000000000المراة000000000.الرجل 


0000000000015فضولية00000000000طفل 

0000000000016.حالمة00000000000فضولي 

00000000017.متفتحة00000000000ساذج 

18.................متحمسة00000000000طاهر 

19.................مضطربة00000000000مستبد 

20.................جذابة00000000000صريح 

21.................صريحة00000000000مرح 

22.................مقنعة00000000000مقنع 

23..........قليلة الاكتراث00000000000كريم 

24..................لطيفه00000000000عاشق 

25.........واثقة من نفسها00000000000واثق من نفسه 

26.................شيطانة00000000000رشيد 

27................إيجابية00000000000خدوم 

28................ عاشقة00000000000نشيط في العمل 

29..................مزعجة00000000000طيب 

30..................متزنة00000000000أنيس 

31..................قنوعة00000000000_محترس 

32.................محترسة00000000000متقلب 

33..................ذكية00000000000طموح 

34...................زوجة00000000000ساحر!! 

35.....................أم00000000000روحاني 

36...................قلقة00000000000متزن 

37...................غيري00000000000لايقاوم 

38..................مقلقة00000000000زوج 

39............سريعة الغضب00000000000غيور 

40..............غير راضية____________ذكي 

41..................خائبة____________ماكر 

42..................ساخطة____________عادم الثقة 

43...................تعبة____________شديد الجد 

44.................أنانية____________ثائر 

45...................جشعة____________شديدالثوران 

46..............غير متزنة____________جشع 

47...................تعبة____________رمخدوع 

48..................ناضجة___________مشمئز 

49.................منقادة____________تعب 

50................فيلسوفة00000000000فيلسوف 

51..................خامدة00000000000ساخر 

52..................سلبية00000000000ناضج 

53..................غائبة00000000000ساخط 

54...................أنيسة00000000000غير متزن 

55..................منهكة00000000000هاديء 
((كل واحد يشوف عمره وشخصيته))
ملطووووووووووش

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تسلمي غاليتي على الموضوع


تحياتي

----------


## طيف المشاعر

طرح رائع 
تسلمي خيتوو 
يعطيك العافيه 
دمتي بود

----------


## بلسم لجروح

تسلمي على الموضوع

تحياتي

----------


## احلى غرام

** ملـــــــــــــك الملوكــ ** ...

أسعــــــدني تواجدك في الصفحـــــــة ...

& طيـــف المشـــــــاعر & ...

نـــــــــووتي الصفـــحه ...

# بلســـــــم لجروح # ...

تسلمِ ع تواجــــــدكـ في صفاحتي ...



تحياتي ...

آآاحــــــــلى غـــراامـ ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اني لطيفه ههه
تسلمين غناتي على الطرح الحلو
موفقه دمتي بود

----------


## أُخرىْ

صريحه,,
..

Maybe
,,,
شكراً عالموضوع

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

اني جدابة هههههههههههه 20 
يعطيك الف عافية خيتي احلى غرام
تقبلي احتراني

----------


## احلى غرام

^^ دمعة طفله يتيمه ... ^^

% بسمـــــــهـ % ...

@ حبــكـ ملكنـــــــــــتي @ ...

اسعــــــــــــدني تواجدكم  ...

----------


## همسة ألم

صحيح كلامش %
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

احم.. احم حــــــــــــــــــــالمة 
ههههههه 
تقبلوا مروري 

تحياتيــــــ :أحلى ضحكة

----------


## احلى غرام

% همــــسة ألــــــــــمـ % ...

& أحـــلى ضحــكة & ,,,

يسلمــــــــــووو ع تواجد  في الصفحــة ....

منوريـــــــــــن كلكم في الصفحة ,,,,

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

حلو الموضوع واحسه صح ينطبق عليي

----------


## عنيده

_حالمه .._ 



_يسلموو خيتوو .._ 



_تحياتي_

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حآلمه <<<ايه والله كلا احلام* 
*تسلمين ع الموضوع الحلو*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياتو*

----------


## احلى غرام

% بنوته اموووووووره % ...

# عنيـــده # ,,,

@ الضحكة البريئه @ ...

يسلمـــــووو ,,,

----------


## khozam

يسلمووووووووووو

يعطيك العافية اختي

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مها .. أحلى غرام

تم ذمج المشاركتين لتكرار المحتوى

ولوجود ردود من الاعضاء

موفقين

----------


## شمووخ ذاتي

*يسـلموو ..* 


*موضووع حـلوو ومييـز ..*

*تقـبلي مروري..*

*تـحيااتي ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين جميعا 
علي تواجدكم الطيب

----------


## ho0o0o0or

حالمه<< امم كله احلااام اهع

يسلمووووووو غلاااااااتووو ع الطرح

----------


## علوكه

يسلمووووووووووو
الله يعطيج العافيه
اختي مها

----------


## حكايا الشموع

كل الشكر لك عزيزتي ...


عالطرح الشيق والمميز..


وفي انتظار مواضيعك بشوق ....



تحيااتي ..

----------


## ام رضا **

مشكووووووووورة خيتو 

متزنة   يعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## اللامع

مشكورة أختي

 عــ الموضوع الحلو
 يعطيكِ العافية

 
 تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي تواجدكم الرائع 
والله لايحرمنا من تواجدكم الغالي

----------


## سكنات الشهد

يعطيك  الف عافية اختي مهاوي 

............محترسة -ذكية.................

----------


## سكنات الشهد

يعطيك الف عافية مهاوي


................محترسة-ذكية............

----------


## زهرة الهدى

مشكورة على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## مها 2008

نورت الموضوع بردودكم الحلوه 
والله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## $ العازفة $

_تسلمين يابعد قلبي_

_يعطيكِ العافية يارب_

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوره اختي 
علي مرورك المميز 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية
تقبلي مروري

دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري 

*بقايا الحنين*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الأخت مها 2008  السلام عليكم*

*يعني ما لنا في الطيب نصيب*

*عمري ما انطرى في الموضوع عسى في الأمر خير*

*لكن لازم اتشوفي ليي صرفة*

*شوفي عمري ويش يطلع*

*هههههههههههههههههههـ*

*و تسلمي على كل حال*

----------


## خاتونة

صدق الموضوع جخه

تسلمي غناتي مها

دمتي برعايه الجليل.......

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي تواجدكم الرائع

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*رااااااااائع ماقدمتي*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوره اختي الغاليه 
علي مرورك 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## نيسليهآن

*مشكووورة حبيبتي على الموضوع والإفآدة*

*أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :*

*نيسليهآن*

----------


## $ خوخه $

يسلمووو على الموضوووع الراقي..

تحياتي لك..

خوخه!!

----------


## noor al zahra

*0000000000016.حالمـة00000000000فضولي 
**
* 
*يسلمو غلاي* 

*لاعدمنا هالابداع*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي تواجدكم العطر 
والله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## عطور

خسارة عمري مو موجود

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

21ــــــــــ >>صريحة


يسلموووووووووووووووا

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي المرور
جزاكم الف خير

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير.* 
*خخخخخخخخخ*
*فضوليه يسلموا*
*ع*
*الطرح تحياااااااتو*
*سمـــــــــــورهـ*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكورين علي تواجدكم

----------

